# ALCE ...



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

... ti rispondo qui, visto che quel permaloso di Ale ha chiuso il post:



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci hopensato spesso, ed ultimamente molto, ma per motivi diversi a seconda dei periodi.
> Il motivo più ricorrente è il senso di inutilità, che unito alla curiosità sincera di "varcare la soglia" e sbirciare quello che c'è di la mi ha spesso intrigato. A fermarmi è sempre stato il senso del dovere nei confronti di chi sarebbe restato, ed ai casini, ed al dolore che ne sarebbe derivato. Paura? No, nessuna. Sono convinto che sia meglio di la che di qua, am qua abbiamo del lavoro da fare.
> Ho pensato più volte a cosa farei se mi dovesse mancare d'improvviso la mia famiglia, in particolare *mio figlio*: la cosa più semplice sarebbe andargli dietro, ma il senso del dovere a quel punto si sposta su altri soggetti: se non avessi una famiglia non sarebbe più logico che mi dedicassi, ad esempio, a quei bambini che una famiglia non ce l'hanno o comunque a coloro che potrebbero ricevere ili mio aiuto assoluto, non più limitato da interessi personali?
> Se me ne andassi anch'io, quindi sarebbe un ulteriore spreco inutile.
> Però devo ammetterlo: sono curiosissimo. Che ci sarà di la?


Quando e' ancora piccolo ed indifeso e la tua presenza e' indispensabile, si, in questo caso i figli ti salvano/aiutano a restare/rimanere a galla in questo mondo.


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ti rispondo qui, visto che quel permaloso di Ale ha chiuso il post:
> 
> 
> 
> Quando e' ancora piccolo ed indifeso e la tua presenza e' indispensabile, si, in questo caso i figli ti salvano/aiutano a restare/rimanere a galla in questo mondo.


I figli sono una validissima ragione di vita!


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ti rispondo qui, visto che quel permaloso di Ale ha chiuso il post:
> 
> 
> 
> Quando e' ancora piccolo ed indifeso e la tua presenza e' indispensabile, si, in questo caso i figli ti salvano/aiutano a restare/rimanere a galla in questo mondo.


 
no è che spesso sei pedante Marì prima scrivi poi commenti...

si parlava in generale del suicidio cosa ne pensate come gesto

mi pare (come spesso fai) eccessiva la tua reazione...comunque l'ho chiuso dato che è nefasto


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Ale confessa, sei stizzoso ... non era necessario chiudere il post.

Poi, perche' dai della "pedante" a me? ... ho espresso un mio giudizio, una mia opinione ... non si puo'? 

E' proibito?

Diciamo che non ti e' piaciuta.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ale confessa, sei stizzoso ... non era necessario chiudere il post.
> 
> Poi, perche' dai della "pedante" a me? ... ho espresso un mio giudizio, una mia opinione ... non si puo'?
> 
> ...


 

certo e per me sei stata ancora una volta eccessiva....

ognuno la pensi come vuole


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> certo e per me sei stata ancora una volta eccessiva....
> 
> ognuno la pensi come vuole


Questo mio commento:

*"La vita e' una cosa seria.

La morte e' una cosa seria.

Che post infelice.*





  "


e' eccesso?



Ale ma dove hai la testa?


Fortunatamente ognuno la pensa come crede, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo mio commento:
> 
> *"La vita e' una cosa seria.*
> 
> ...


 
hai ragione te ok!


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ale confessa, sei stizzoso ... non era necessario chiudere il post.
> 
> Poi, perche' dai della "pedante" a me? ... ho espresso un mio giudizio, una mia opinione ... non si puo'?
> 
> ...


 
Mi dispiace, Marì ma non puoi esprimere opinioni contrarie alle sue in un suo post, altrimenti lui si impermalosice e lo chiude!!!
Che il post fosse triste è un dato di fatto, chiuderlo perchè qualcuno lo ha detto, o perchè ci sono idee diverse sull'argomento mi sembra (come al solito) una reazione un tantino esagerata!


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, Marì ma non puoi esprimere opinioni contrarie alle sue in un suo post, altrimenti lui si impermalosice e lo chiude!!!
> _Che il post fosse triste è un dato di fatto, chiuderlo perchè qualcuno lo ha detto, o perchè ci sono idee diverse sull'argomento mi sembra (come al solito) una reazione un tantino esagerata_!


spero che ale lo abbia chiuso solo per delicatezza visto che è un argomento molto delicato e non sai mai se chi legge ne è coinvolto.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> spero che ale lo abbia chiuso solo per delicatezza visto che è un argomento molto delicato e non sai mai se chi legge ne è coinvolto.


esatto. e condivido.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, Marì ma non puoi esprimere opinioni contrarie alle sue in un suo post, altrimenti lui si impermalosice e lo chiude!!!
> Che il post fosse triste è un dato di fatto, chiuderlo perchè qualcuno lo ha detto, o perchè ci sono idee diverse sull'argomento mi sembra (come al solito) una reazione un tantino esagerata!


 
lo chiudo perchè mi sembrava che i commenti del MIO post fossero fuori luogo  commenti dicendo la tua sul suicidio in generale oppure 
eviti è come se te apri un post sul tempo e io ti dico che è una cazzata....

e poi appunto essendo un post triste l'ho chiuso vi ho fatto un piacere e non va bene neanche questo........siete pallosi eh!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> spero che ale lo abbia chiuso solo per delicatezza visto che è un argomento molto delicato e non sai mai se chi legge ne è coinvolto.


 
scusa brugolina ma davvero stavolta non ti dò ragione. quando qualcuno (e si fa spesso) tira in ballo l'aids o altre malattie, qualcuno si chiede se tra i lettori c'è qualcuno in qualche modo coinvolto?
non mi pare.
come del resto non mi pare che siano stati usati toni irrispettosi nel parlare dell'argomento.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, Marì ma non puoi esprimere opinioni contrarie alle sue in un suo post, altrimenti lui si impermalosice e lo chiude!!!
> Che il post fosse triste è un dato di fatto, chiuderlo perchè qualcuno lo ha detto, o perchè ci sono idee diverse sull'argomento mi sembra (come al solito) una reazione un tantino esagerata!


triste nel senso dell'argomento ci posso stare

triste che è stata un'uscita esagerata non ci sto! ho il massimo rispetto per gli altri e RIPETO si parlava in generale e NON DI ESPERIENZE PERSONALI...mi pare eccessivo il commento io non ci vedo nulla di male

potrei aprire un post su tutto sugli omosessuali, i pedofili l'aborto o ci sono limiti?


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> spero che ale lo abbia chiuso solo per delicatezza visto che è *un argomento molto delicato* e non sai mai se chi legge ne è coinvolto.


... e serio, la vita e la morte esige serieta' ... appunto gli ho chiesto se ha mai tentato il suicidio.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa brugolina ma davvero stavolta non ti dò ragione. quando qualcuno (e si fa spesso) tira in ballo l'aids o altre malattie, qualcuno si chiede se tra i lettori c'è qualcuno in qualche modo coinvolto?
> non mi pare.
> come del resto non mi pare che siano stati usati toni irrispettosi nel parlare dell'argomento.


 
ecco meno male va!


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e serio, la vita e la morte esige serieta' ... appunto gli ho chiesto se ha mai tentato il suicidio.


 
perchè ho disegnato l'impiccato??? ho mancato di rispetto a qualcuno???

ah Marì ma lascia sta va

ora apro un post sull'hiv e ci metto Tom Hancks...che ne pensi


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa brugolina ma davvero stavolta non ti dò ragione. quando qualcuno (e si fa spesso) tira in ballo l'aids *o altre malattie, qualcuno si chiede se tra i lettori c'è qualcuno in qualche modo coinvolto?*
> non mi pare.
> come del resto non mi pare che siano stati usati toni irrispettosi nel parlare dell'argomento.


io si.
non ho detto che si siano usati toni irrispettosi, anche se conoscendoci al "quelli che si suicidano secondo me son dei coglioni"  ci saremmo arrivati presto.
non ho imposto di chiuderlo, ho solo espresso ad ale il mio disagio.
poi certamente può riaprirlo, io non lo leggerò e chiusa qui.
si chiama semplicemente delicatezza, e l'ho apprezzata.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e serio, la vita e la morte esige serieta' ... appunto gli ho chiesto se ha mai tentato il suicidio.


invece le malattie sono argomenti allegri e si possono nominare senza curarsene.
appena qualcuno parla di scopare tirate in ballo i preservativi e il rischio aids, senza sapere nulla di chi vi legge, e poi andate a fare le paternali a chi parla di morte?
la morte esige serietà, sicuramente condivido, vorrei solo capire chi non è stato serio nel post di ale.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io si.
> non ho detto che si siano usati toni irrispettosi, anche se conoscendoci al "quelli che si suicidano secondo me son dei coglioni" ci saremmo arrivati presto.
> non ho imposto di chiuderlo, ho solo espresso ad ale il mio disagio.
> poi certamente può riaprirlo, io non lo leggerò e chiusa qui.
> si chiama semplicemente delicatezza, e l'ho apprezzata.


 
allora se ci sono bestie qui nel forum non prendertela con me..


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io si.
> non ho detto che si siano usati toni irrispettosi, anche se conoscendoci al "quelli che si suicidano secondo me son dei coglioni" ci saremmo arrivati presto.
> non ho imposto di chiuderlo, ho solo espresso ad ale il mio disagio.
> poi certamente può riaprirlo, io non lo leggerò e chiusa qui.
> si chiama semplicemente delicatezza, e l'ho apprezzata.


Scusa, ma personalmente so di certo che non avrei mai e poi mai detto una cosa del genere


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> allora se ci sono bestie qui nel forum non prendertela con me..


ma chi se l'è presa con nessuno???
oh ma siete nervosi oggi.
riaprilo pure, per carità.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io si.
> non ho detto che si siano usati toni irrispettosi, anche se conoscendoci al "quelli che si suicidano secondo me son dei coglioni" ci saremmo arrivati presto.
> non ho imposto di chiuderlo, ho solo espresso ad ale il mio disagio.
> poi certamente può riaprirlo, io non lo leggerò e chiusa qui.
> si chiama semplicemente delicatezza, e l'ho apprezzata.


però di fatto i thread non vengono chiusi, nè criticati, nè nessuno viene tacciato di essere indelicato. ripeto: non sappiamo un ***** l'uno dell'altro, ognuno ha le proprie esperienze e il proprio vissuto, purtroppo di nervi scoperti ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io si.
> non ho detto che si siano usati toni irrispettosi, anche se conoscendoci al "quelli che si suicidano secondo me son dei coglioni" ci saremmo arrivati presto.
> non ho imposto di chiuderlo, ho solo espresso ad ale il mio disagio.
> poi certamente può riaprirlo, io non lo leggerò e chiusa qui.
> si chiama semplicemente delicatezza, e l'ho apprezzata.


 
appunto non ne parlo più. basta!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Scusa, ma personalmente so di certo che non avrei mai e poi mai detto una cosa del genere


idem. non pensandolo non mi sarebbe mai passato per la testa.


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> però di fatto i thread non vengono chiusi, nè criticati, nè nessuno viene tacciato di essere indelicato. ripeto: non sappiamo un ***** l'uno dell'altro, ognuno ha le proprie esperienze e il proprio vissuto, purtroppo di nervi scoperti ce ne sono tanti.


angelo scusa, non ho capito qual'è il problema.
io ho solo quotato nel post di ale chi aveva scritto che era un post triste.
certamente non impongo niente, se ale vuole riaprirlo faccia pure.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> invece le malattie sono argomenti allegri e si possono nominare senza curarsene. Quando mi hai vista scherzare sulle malattie?
> appena qualcuno parla di scopare tirate in ballo i preservativi e il rischio aids, senza sapere nulla di chi vi legge, e poi andate a fare le paternali a chi parla di morte? Ma scherzi?
> la morte esige serietà, sicuramente condivido, vorrei solo capire chi non è stato serio nel post di ale.


Non ci siamo capiti/e, ho chiesto appunto ad Ale se aveva mai tentato il suicidio, perche l'argomento e' molto serio ... non sono noccioline.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

lasciamo stare ok? buona giornata.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> angelo scusa, non ho capito qual'è il problema.
> io ho solo quotato nel post di ale chi aveva scritto che era un post triste.
> certamente non impongo niente, se ale vuole riaprirlo faccia pure.


 
guarda che non c'è nessun problema brugola.
esattamente come dici la tua, io dico la mia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capiti/e, ho chiesto appunto ad Ale se aveva mai tentato il suicidio, perche l'argomento e' molto serio ... non sono noccioline.


 
eh no ***** marì, E TU HAI VISTO QUALCUNO RIDERE MENTRE SI PARLAVA DI SUICIDI?
Non rigirare la domanda.
E chiedere a una persona se ha tentato il suicidio, dimmi, è la maniera delicata di parlarne con tatto e seriamente?
***** ma fatemi il piacere.


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che non c'è nessun problema brugola.
> esattamente come dici la tua, io dico la mia.


va bene...


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh no ***** marì, E TU HAI VISTO QUALCUNO RIDERE MENTRE SI PARLAVA DI SUICIDI?
> Non rigirare la domanda.
> E chiedere a una persona se ha tentato il suicidio, dimmi, è la maniera delicata di parlarne con tatto e seriamente?
> ***** ma fatemi il piacere.


 
e non litigate dai........


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh no ***** marì, E TU HAI VISTO QUALCUNO RIDERE MENTRE SI PARLAVA DI SUICIDI?
> Non rigirare la domanda.
> E chiedere a una persona se ha tentato il suicidio, dimmi, è la maniera delicata di parlarne con tatto e seriamente?
> ***** ma fatemi il piacere.



IO non rigiro un CA-ZZO ... ho detto che l'argomento/post "suicidio" e' un argomento/post INFELICE .. chiedevo di fare/dare attenzione.

Fammelo tu il piacere, astieniti ... visto che fortunatamente non hai mai tentato/messo in atto il suicidio.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

chiedo scusa a tutti pace?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> chiedo scusa a tutti pace?


di cosa ti dovresti scusare?


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> chiedo scusa a tutti pace?


pace sia


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> di cosa ti dovresti scusare?


 
se ho ferito la sensibilità di qualcuno.....


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> se ho ferito la sensibilità di qualcuno.....


ci stai arrivando, spero.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ci stai arrivando, spero.


 
mo ricominci? 

madò Marì...io la penso come Angelo ma per quieto vivere lascio stare 

ma vedo che anche così...

io non devo capire nulla perchè il mio post era serissimo e se parlassi di hiv dovrei sentirmi in colpa se qualcuno qui dentro è sieropositivo? se parlassi di disabili dovrei sentirmi in colpa se qualcuno ha un figlio disabile?

Uno mi ha detto che ho un problema con i padri e mi ha detto che cosa avessi......gli ho detto che mio padre è morto ma mica penso che lui abbia ferito la mia sensibilità che ne può sapere lui

Marì cerchiamo di abbassare i toni


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mo ricominci?
> 
> madò Marì...io la penso come Angelo ma per quieto vivere lascio stare
> 
> ...


dopo questa pappardella chiedi a me,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   di abbassare i TONI?


Ti rifaccio la domanda: Tu hai mai tentato il suicidio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> IO non rigiro un CA-ZZO ... ho detto che l'argomento/post "suicidio" e' un argomento/post INFELICE .. chiedevo di fare/dare attenzione.
> 
> Fammelo tu il piacere, astieniti ... visto che fortunatamente non hai mai tentato/messo in atto il suicidio.


l'hai rigirata. ti ho chiesto dove si è mancato di serietà nel post di ale - dove la MASSIMA attenzione e serietà è stata data - e mi hai risposto chiedendomi dove tu avresti mancato di serietà parlando di malattie.
questo per me è rigirare le domande.
tu pensala come ***** vuoi.
per me l'argomento è chiuso qua.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> dopo questa pappardella chiedi a me,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io sono stato serissimo e rispettoso verso tutti

non parlavo di esperienze personali ma in generale

se ripeto parlo dell'hiv ti senti offesa? 
parlo in generale dell'aborto ti senti offesa?

angelo ha ragione..nessuno ha mancato di rispetto qui. nessuno ed io in primis mi sono scusato perchè vedo che se non parte da me il quieto vivere.....non lo fa nessuno


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mo ricominci?
> 
> madò Marì...io la penso come Angelo ma per quieto vivere lascio stare
> 
> ...


 
Ale, scusa... ma non vedo dove fosse il problema che ti ha portato a chiudere la discussione. Non voglio mancare di rispetto a nessuno, il fatto che il tuo post fosse triste (dove per triste non intendo una brutta uscita, ma proprio triste) mi sembra sia fuori discussione, non penso che nessuno sarebbe arrivato al punto di riderne o prendere in giro le idee di qualcun altro, hai semplicemente chiesto cosa ne pensavamo e ti si stava rispondendo...


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io sono stato serissimo e rispettoso verso tutti
> 
> non parlavo di esperienze personali ma in generale Ah ecco.
> 
> ...




Io chiedevo attenzione "particolare" per l'argomento. tutto qua, OK?


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2008)

Visto che il post è titolato Alce, ne approfitto e dichiaro:

C'AVEEEE - TEROOO - TTERCAZZZOOOO
C'AVE - TERO - TTERCA- AAAZZZO!!!!!

Ma checciavete tutti, oggi?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Il suicidio sarà anche una cosa seria ma essendo parte dell'esperienza umana non trovo niente di disdicevole a parlarne, come della morte in sè, a suo modo è parte della vita.
Se qualcuno si trova disturbato dall'argomento si dedichi in altro 3d ad altri argomenti. Basta col bigottismo intellettual-emotivo e con la pretesa che se in un salotto si fa una discussione che non ci aggrada ad andarsene debbano essere quelli già seduti al tavolino e non chi è appena entrato ed ha modo di decidere (come tutti) se sedersi e restare o salutare ed andarsene.
Chiudere un 3d, comunque, Ale, lo trovo inutile e dannoso. Inutile perchè se non ci fosse nessuno interessato, questo muore da solo,  dannoso se invece di interessati ce ne sono,  perchè si trovano obbligati ad aprirne un altro con lo stesso argomento, scocciando ancora coloro che ci cascano inavvertitamente pur non essendo interessati, oppure facendo perdere filo e traccia a chi, non avendo magari tempo di seguire in tempo reale, vorrebbe partecipare e.... si trova la porta chiusa.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Novembre 2008)

*alcettino cuoricino*

mangiato pesante?


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Visto che il post è titolato Alce, ne approfitto e dichiaro:
> 
> C'AVEEEE - TEROOO - TTERCAZZZOOOO
> C'AVE - TERO - TTERCA- AAAZZZO!!!!!
> ...



E' tornato Alce... sto già un pò meglio... mi fa più effetto di una perla di Gutalax.


----------



## Old topi (11 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mangiato pesante?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

tra le scuole dipensiero abbiamo il:
- chiudi il tread perchè offendi delle sensibilità
- parliamone seriamente perchè è un argomento serio
- non parliamone (ritorna ad 1)
Visto che NESSUNO ci ha scherzato su e che ale ilt read l'ha efefttivamente chiuso, qual è il problema? 
Che ale non ti ha risposto marì? O che non dice esattamente le parole che dici tu? 
L'argomento va secondo me trattato in quanto tradimento di chi rimane e di se stessi, ma se uno non vuole non partecipa. Non sale in cattedra a dire 'non la prendi abbastanza sul serio'....


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tra le scuole dipensiero abbiamo il:
> - chiudi il tread perchè offendi delle sensibilità
> - parliamone seriamente perchè è un argomento serio
> - non parliamone (ritorna ad 1)
> ...



TU sei un'altra che non ha capito un CA-ZZO.

E' la mia risposta e la mia domanda che non e' piaciuta ad ALE, compri'?


E mo fatene quel che volete di questo post.


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Visto che il post è titolato Alce, ne approfitto e dichiaro:
> 
> C'AVEEEE - TEROOO - TTERCAZZZOOOO
> C'AVE - TERO - TTERCA- AAAZZZO!!!!!
> ...


 













  Là... il primo discorso sensato! Grazie!


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ale, scusa... ma non vedo dove fosse il problema che ti ha portato a chiudere la discussione. Non voglio mancare di rispetto a nessuno, il fatto che il tuo post fosse triste (dove per triste non intendo una brutta uscita, ma proprio triste) mi sembra sia fuori discussione, non penso che nessuno sarebbe arrivato al punto di riderne o prendere in giro le idee di qualcun altro, hai semplicemente chiesto cosa ne pensavamo e ti si stava rispondendo...


 
ma che fosse triste ok

ma in realtà le critiche erano altre


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> TU sei un'altra che non ha capito un CA-ZZO.
> 
> E' la mia risposta e la mia domanda che non e' piaciuta ad ALE, compri'?
> 
> ...


 detto da te è quasi un complimento...... 
grazie!


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma che fosse triste ok
> 
> ma in realtà le critiche erano altre


 
Ti dirò la verità, forse non sono stata abbastanza attenta, ma non ho colto critiche tali da portare una reazione a catena del genere...


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' tornato Alce... sto già un pò meglio... mi fa più effetto di una perla di Gutalax.


Ciao liquirizia di campo!

Sembra che oggi la configurazione astrale, lo sciopero dell'Alitalia, il moccolo al naso di Bin Laden e le emorroidi di Bush (spero le abbia), hanno portato soprattutto le donnine del forum ad una situazione di totale perdita di controllo. Gli ometti non sono da meno, quindi vedo focolai di guerra pressochè ovunque.
Unico momento di pace la tregua politicosocialaperitiva indetta da Irry, noto per la sua pacatezza. Ti lascio capire!
Domani contiamo morti e feriti.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma che fosse triste ok
> 
> ma in realtà* le critiche* erano altre


Ma di quali critiche parli/scrivi?

=========================


Il mio primo commento e' stato:

*" La vita e' una cosa  seria.

La morte e' una cosa seria.

Che post infelice. *





  "



Il secondo e' stato:*" Hai mai tentato il suicidio? "*

============================


Dopo di che ti sei imbufalito ed hai chiuso il post.


Ma scherziamo?


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ti dirò la verità, forse non sono stata abbastanza attenta, ma non ho colto critiche tali da portare una reazione a catena del genere...


 
il casino partito è stato provocato dal fatto che secondo alcuni ho preso "sottogamba" il discorso

cosa che nessuno ha il diritto di dirmi

e dato che ferisco la sensibilità di qualcuno l'ho chiuso. stop

stimo Angelo che non è mai tenera con me e Grande e mi pare che loro abbiano capito il mio pensiero


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> detto da te è quasi un complimento......
> grazie!


E' un piacere guarda, un vero PIACERE.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' un piacere guarda, un vero PIACERE.


 
love is in the air


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ciao liquirizia di campo!
> 
> Sembra che oggi la configurazione astrale, lo sciopero dell'Alitalia, il moccolo al naso di Bin Laden e le emorroidi di Bush (spero le abbia), hanno portato soprattutto le *donnine *del forum ad una situazione di totale perdita di controllo. Gli *ometti *non sono da meno, quindi vedo focolai di guerra pressochè ovunque.
> Unico momento di pace la tregua politicosocialaperitiva indetta da Irry, noto per la sua pacatezza. Ti lascio capire!
> Domani contiamo morti e feriti.


Senti un po bello (?), ma a te chi te la da la confidenza di parlare/scrivere in questi termini delle persone che stanno nel forum, AH?


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti un po bello (?), ma a te chi te la da la confidenza di parlare/scrivere in questi termini delle persone che stanno nel forum, AH?


 
Alce non voleva essere offensivo......e dai ma oggi che c'hai?


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> il casino partito è stato provocato dal fatto che secondo alcuni ho preso "sottogamba" il discorso
> 
> cosa che nessuno ha il diritto di dirmi
> 
> ...


 
Secondo me nessuno ha preso sottogamba il discorso (tanto meno tu!). Comunque a me il post, anche se triste, interessava, visto che a quel discorso ci sono passata vicino con la mia amica.
Non penso che intavolare un discorso serio possa ferire la sensibilità di qualcun altro, essendo il discorso stato trattato con tutto il tatto che era dovuto. Se ad una persona non interessa un tuo post, o la innervosisce, o qualsiasi cosa, che non lo legga, come ha detto alce, non è per questo che bisogna chiuderlo!


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Visto che il post è titolato Alce, ne approfitto e dichiaro:
> 
> C'AVEEEE - TEROOO - TTERCAZZZOOOO
> C'AVE - TERO - TTERCA- AAAZZZO!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Secondo me nessuno ha preso sottogamba il discorso (tanto meno tu!). Comunque a me il post, anche se triste, interessava, visto che a quel discorso ci sono passata vicino con la mia amica.
> Non penso che intavolare un discorso serio possa ferire la sensibilità di qualcun altro, essendo il discorso stato trattato con tutto il tatto che era dovuto. Se ad una persona non interessa un tuo post, o la innervosisce, o qualsiasi cosa, che non lo legga, come ha detto alce, non è per questo che bisogna chiuderlo!


 
forse ho sbagliato a chuderlo.......

dai ora ne riapro un altro

morte apparente...stacchiamo il respiratore o no?


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> Alce non voleva essere offensivo......e dai ma oggi che c'hai?


Tu pensa  per te, se a te non dispiace essere tra gli ometti son fatti tuoi ... io non mi considero "donnina" OK?

Oggi sto bene, come sempre ... godo di ottima salute, grazie per l'interessamento ... e tu? ... spero anche.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu pensa per te, se a te non dispiace essere tra gli ometti son fatti tuoi ... io non mi considero "donnina" OK?
> 
> Oggi sto bene, come sempre ... godo di ottima salute, grazie per l'interessamento ... e tu? ... spero anche.


 
che acidona che sei 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















sono contento davvero figurati

io bene...grazie!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> forse ho sbagliato a chuderlo.......
> 
> dai ora ne riapro un altro
> 
> morte apparente...stacchiamo il respiratore o no?


 nooooooooo  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















NB non ti curar di loro, ma guarda e passa....


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma dai per una caxxata del genere......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vabbè farò il terrorista da un'altra parte!


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> *forse ho sbagliato a chuderlo.......*
> 
> dai ora ne riapro un altro
> 
> morte apparente...stacchiamo il respiratore o no?


AH! ... ci stai arrivando


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> forse ho sbagliato a chuderlo.......
> 
> dai ora ne riapro un altro
> 
> morte apparente...stacchiamo il respiratore o no?


mi sembra un'ottima idea.
le bombe a mano le porto io o tu?


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco, tieniti pronta per domenica


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH! ... ci stai arrivando


 era ironico 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io non ci arrivo so de coccio!


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sembra un'ottima idea.
> le bombe a mano le porto io o tu?


 
io solo bombe che si fumano!


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2008)

E io che pensavo stamattina che si trattasse solo di una che sbroccava!
Qui è un'epidemia, e prende gli ometti, si , ma soprattutto LE DONNINE!!!!!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> forse ho sbagliato a chuderlo.......
> 
> dai ora ne riapro un altro
> 
> morte apparente...stacchiamo il respiratore o no?


 
Ma sei proprio senza speranza....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Sto scherzando... semplicemente fai così, la prossima volta che qualcuno si scanna in un tuo post FREGATENE, cavoli loro! Se ti danno conto sono solo idee quindi RIFREGATENE, stracavoli loro!


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> era ironico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ripeto: HAI SBAGLIATO A CHIUDERLO. OK?


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ecco, tieniti pronta per domenica


 
cioè? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




c'è la messa?


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ripeto: HAI SBAGLIATO A CHIUDERLO. OK?


 
se mi dai 100 euro ti do ragione....


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E io che pensavo stamattina che si trattasse solo di una che sbroccava!
> Qui è un'epidemia, e prende gli ometti, si , ma soprattutto LE DONNINE!!!!!!


 
io non sono un ometto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





semmai omuncolo


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E io che pensavo stamattina che si trattasse solo di una che sbroccava!
> Qui è un'epidemia, e prende gli ometti, si , ma soprattutto LE DONNINE!!!!!!


tu sei: Irrispettoso, e continui/insisti pure. IO non ti ho mai dato dell'ometto ... ma come dico spesso: Ognuno e' norma di se stesso.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> cioè?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lei sa, lei sa


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tu sei: Irrispettoso, e continui/insisti pure. IO non ti ho mai dato dell'ometto ... ma come dico spesso: Ognuno e' norma di se stesso.


 
Forse....................

ERA PER ALLEGERIRE QUEST'ARIA PESANTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ma che cavolo, qui come uno si esprime sbaglia?


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> se mi dai 100 euro ti do ragione....


io non compro e non vendo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mica son il cavaliere io


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Forse....................
> 
> ERA PER ALLEGERIRE QUEST'ARIA PESANTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ma che cavolo, qui come uno si esprime sbaglia?


consiglio di aprire le finestre allora ... in sto forum mangiano di tutto


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Forse....................
> 
> ERA PER ALLEGERIRE QUEST'ARIA PESANTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ma che cavolo, qui come uno si esprime sbaglia?


Se ti danno della "DONNINA" ti rallegri? Sei contenta?

IO NO!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se ti danno della "DONNINA" ti rallegri? Sei contenta?
> 
> IO NO!


 uè nun pazziamm je so' femmena qua' donnina?


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

poteva darti della donnaccia
dell'uomo nero
dell'omo sapiens
dell'omo de panza......c'è di peggio


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se ti danno della "DONNINA" ti rallegri? Sei contenta?
> 
> IO NO!


 
Non vedo il dramma, ho usato anche io la parola "maschietti", non per insultare qualcuno, le intenzioni di alce non mi sembravano tanto diverse... almeno a me, mi sbaglierò anche.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> uè nun pazziamm je so' femmena qua' donnina?


e lo dici /chiedi a me? 

Rivolgiti ad Alcetto.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> *poteva darti della donnaccia*
> dell'uomo nero
> dell'omo sapiens
> dell'omo de panza......c'è di peggio


e perche' di grazia? 

Cosa ho fatto per farmi dare della donnaccia?


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Non vedo il dramma, ho usato anche io la parola *"maschietti"*, non per insultare qualcuno, le intenzioni di alce non mi sembravano tanto diverse... almeno a me, mi sbaglierò anche.


L'ho fatto anch'io dove si stava scherzando, in altri contesti ... questo post era un post diverso ... almeno io non stavo cazzeggiando.


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'ho fatto anch'io dove si stava scherzando, in altri contesti ... questo post era un post diverso ... almeno io non stavo cazzeggiando.


 
Ok, ma l'intervento voleva essere un po' lieve... può essere giudicato fuori luogo, sono d'accordo, ma farne un dramma mi sembra esagerato.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

oggi è drammatica regà!


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> oggi è drammatica regà!


 
Mi sa di si...


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2008)

*Dal dizionario di Alce:*

- *Donnina*: s.f., diminutivo vezzoso di _donna_, usato per definire esseri umani di sesso femminile, ma con connotazioni affettuose/ fraterne/giocose. attribuita spesso a donne in giovanissima età che denotano particolare maturità. Termine attribuibile anche ad uso identificativo di donne dedite alla prostituzione, ma tale connotazione si intende esclusivamente all'interno di contesto esplicito.

- *Donnetta*: s.f., diminutivo dipregiativo di _donna_, usato per definire esseri umani di sesso femminile o maschile caratterizzati da scarso valore, insignificanza caratteriale, tendenza al piagnisteo.

- *Donnaccia*: s.f., dispregiativo di _donna_, usato per definire esseri umani di sesso femminile di marcate caratteristiche negative: volgarità, aggressività gratuita, scarsa educazione, mancanza di rispetto per gli altri e per sè stessa. Usata generalmente per indicare donne dedite alla prostituzione per quanto Alce non ne faccia uso in questo senso avendo rispetto per la categoria delle prostitute.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ok, ma l'intervento voleva essere un po' lieve... può essere giudicato fuori luogo, sono d'accordo, ma farne un dramma mi sembra esagerato.


io non ho fatto un "dramma" ho solo chiarito alcuni aspetti/modi di come si manifesta/dichiara in pubblico/forum, tra noi


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Dal dizionario di Alce:*
> 
> - *Donnina*: s.f., diminutivo vezzoso di _donna_, usato per definire esseri umani di sesso femminile, ma con connotazioni affettuose/ fraterne/giocose. attribuita spesso a donne in giovanissima età che denotano particolare maturità. Termine attribuibile anche ad uso identificativo di donne dedite alla prostituzione, ma tale connotazione si intende esclusivamente all'interno di contesto esplicito.
> 
> ...


e' meglio non risponderti, ciao.


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Dal dizionario di Alce:*
> 
> - *Donnina*: s.f., diminutivo vezzoso di _donna_, usato per definire esseri umani di sesso femminile, ma con connotazioni affettuose/ fraterne/giocose. attribuita spesso a donne in giovanissima età che denotano particolare maturità. Termine attribuibile anche ad uso identificativo di donne dedite alla prostituzione, ma tale connotazione si intende esclusivamente all'interno di contesto esplicito.
> 
> ...


Mmmhh...non ne vedo molte in giro di giovanissima età.
Mi sa che ti stai arrampicando un pò sui vetri ;-)


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> oggi è drammatica regà!





ASTRA ha detto:


> Mi sa di si...


Ma no ragazzi ... e' reale, e' la realta'.


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma no ragazzi ... e' reale, e' la realta'.


 
mi sa che ti assumono per la pubblicità dell' Euronics

L'ottimismo vola...


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mi sa che ti assumono per la pubblicità dell' Euronics
> 
> L'ottimismo vola...


Io non sono ne pessimista e ne ottinista, cerco di tenere gli occhi aperti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  i miei sogni li ho realizzati, quindi ...


----------



## Old geisha (11 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mmmhh...non ne vedo molte in giro di giovanissima età.
> Mi sa che ti stai arrampicando un pò sui vetri ;-)


ecco ........erano le sue unghie sui vetri ......... stavo per rimanere sorda.......


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mmmhh...non ne vedo molte in giro di giovanissima età.
> Mi sa che ti stai arrampicando un pò sui vetri ;-)


 
Come sempre non si legge tutto:

".....attribuita * spesso* (non _sempre_) a donne in giovanissima età che denotano particolare maturità....."


----------



## Old geisha (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Dal dizionario di Alce:*
> 
> - *Donnina*: s.f., diminutivo vezzoso di _donna_, usato per definire esseri umani di sesso femminile, ma con connotazioni affettuose/ fraterne/giocose. attribuita spesso a donne in giovanissima età che denotano particolare maturità. Termine attribuibile anche ad uso identificativo di donne dedite alla prostituzione, ma tale connotazione si intende esclusivamente all'interno di contesto esplicito.
> 
> ...


potresti pubblicarlo su wikipedia.........


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> potresti pubblicarlo su wikipedia.........


Infatti.
Sai che successone


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2008)

Cacchio, ma vi siete trovate ad avere il ciclo tutte oggi?!
'Mmazzaò!


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2008)

Sono mesi che uso tranzuillamente l'espressione Donnine e Ometti, e nessuno ha mai rotto il razzo. Oggi tutte imbufalite come femministe di buona memoria. Bah, passerà.


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, ma vi siete trovate ad avere il ciclo tutte oggi?!
> 'Mmazzaò!


 





   Io sto cercando di difenderti ma... non esagerare ora!!!! Così ti butti in pasto ai leoni da solo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mi sa che ti assumono per la pubblicità dell' Euronics
> 
> L'ottimismo vola...
















  questo errore è imperdonabile. E' l'Unieuro, non euronics, come il buon tonino guerra insegna


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono mesi che uso tranzuillamente l'espressione* Donnine* e Ometti, e nessuno ha mai rotto il razzo. Oggi tutte imbufalite come femministe di buona memoria. Bah, passerà.


 
qualcuno si offende se dico che non me ne può fregare di meno?


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Io sto cercando di difenderti ma... non esagerare ora!!!! Così ti butti in pasto ai leoni da solo!


Leonesse prego (sai che qui oggi siamo precisine)


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Leonesse prego (sai che qui oggi siamo precisine)
















   pignola e bastarda


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualcuno si offende se dico che non me ne può fregare di meno?


posso chiamarti donna di malaffare - donnaccia - donna donna donna con la gonna gonna gonna?


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Io sto cercando di difenderti ma... non esagerare ora!!!! Così ti butti in pasto ai leoni da solo!


In realtà mi diverto ad attizzare il fuoco...... come d'altronde fa qualcun altro dall'altra parte della barricata........


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pignola e bastarda


 
Più che altro rompiballe direi!!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> In realtà mi diverto ad attizzare il fuoco...... come d'altronde fa qualcun altro dall'altra parte della barricata........


 
Mi par!


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Più che altro rompiballe direi!!!


Oh...come ti permetti!
Esigo un ban immediato dell'utente Astra


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Oh...come ti permetti!
> Esigo un ban immediato dell'utente Astra


 





























   Chiedo umilmente scusa... e prometto con il tuo santo aiuto di non offenderti mai più...


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Chiedo umilmente scusa... e prometto con il tuo santo aiuto di non offenderti mai più...


Uff! Vabeh...per questa volta sei perdonata.
Vai in pace...
;-)


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Più che altro rompiballe direi!!!


ma perchè limitarci solo al rompipalle?? 
dai dai...non limitiamoci


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Uff! Vabeh...per questa volta sei perdonata.
> Vai in pace...
> ;-)


 
Sia lodato Gesù Cristo....


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè limitarci solo al rompipalle??
> dai dai...non limitiamoci


 













   No, ti prego.... mi ha appena assolta dai miei peccati, non indurmi in tentazione.... Satanaccia!


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

ranatan è una copiona...cicca cicca bumba....
e le puzza pure la fiatina


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ranatan è una copiona...cicca cicca bumba....
> e le puzza pure la fiatina


Sarà...ma chi è delle due che ama mettersi le cozze fra le dita?


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ranatan è una copiona...cicca cicca bumba....
> e le puzza pure la fiatina


 Poi la tua è pura gelosia perchè sei tutta ciccia e brufoli.
Io invece sono una valchiria bionda e snella!


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sarà...ma chi è delle due che ama mettersi le cozze fra le dita?


ostriche stordita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma non l'ho fatto mica io..l'ho letto in un libro e mi pareva molto "originale "


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Poi la tua è pura gelosia perchè sei tutta ciccia e brufoli.
> Io invece sono una valchiria bionda e snella!


ritira subito racchiona!!!


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ostriche stordita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Excuse moi...è vero che tu sei una raffinata.
Caviale e ostriche )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ranatan è una copiona...cicca cicca bumba....
> e le puzza pure la* fiatina*


cosa le puzza???


----------

